# New iPad and amazon ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if amazon will sale the new iPad models


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon itself doesn't sell the existing models, so I doubt that Amazon will sell the new iPad. But it is definitely possible that third party vendors who sell on Amazon will sell it.

I was in an Apple store this morning, and they had lots, and no crowds, if things are the same in your area you could easily get one. Apple controls the prices charged by authorized resellers, so I doubt you'd get a significantly better deal from Amazon or another vendor (except conceivably by avoiding sales tax if you have one shipped from out of state).


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

It sounds like the mini retina might be the harder one to get.  While Apple makes good products there is more competition now and Apple prices seem quite a bit higher comparatively.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

maries said:


> It sounds like the mini retina might be the harder one to get. While Apple makes good products there is more competition now and Apple prices seem quite a bit higher comparatively.


I know really torn between the fire hdx and the mini especially given the price and the fact I would like to be able to use amazon GC's that I get to pay for it. It kinda boggles my mind that I can get the hdx 64 gb with 4g plus covers for less than the 32 gb mini w 4g


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57609423-37/an-ipad-christmas-maybe-not-if-you-want-an-ipad-mini-with-retina-display/

Apple has hinted that supplies of the new Mini will be very constrained for awhile. Apparently producing the screens is tough. Should be lots of the older model, though.

And yep, Apple is determined to be the most profitable tablet maker, not the volume leader!


----------

